# Please Read: Gallery Reset



## Chris (Oct 29, 2005)

Due to a problem with images in the gallery screwing up SQL, I had to drop them all. Please resubmit your gear to the photo gallery from your control panel.

Sorry for the inconvenience, let me know if there are any problems with the new setup.


----------

